# EVOC in orlando



## Pinknikkij (Aug 6, 2011)

Looking for the least expensive class in orlando?


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 6, 2011)

The only class I've heard of in this area is held by Central Florida Fire Academy.  Current price is $209.  Class is held the third weekend of every month, rotating between orlando and kissimmee locations.  Must have atleast 10 people to have class. Max of 20.

http://www.fireacademy.org/PDF_Files_Courses_2011-12a/EVOC_2011-12.pdf

Hope this helps, Im also trying to get info, gotta get this class over with!  Let me know what you find out


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 16, 2011)

Next class is AUG 20th/21st Kissimmee location 8am-5pm both days


----------



## Pinknikkij (Aug 16, 2011)

Orlando medical institute where I got my emt, offered us a class for 100. Thought it was expensive but now I think Ill go back there to take it.


----------



## Martyn (Aug 16, 2011)

We did the CEVO, it was included in our course, not trying to hijack the thread but are EVOC and CEVO the same? Just curious

Just noticed this in the 'brochure':



> The first day centers on classroom lecture and discussion.
> On the second day, students practice their
> new skills, using their own vehicles and the​Academy’s rescue truck.


 
Boy racers need not apply


----------

